# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Su mund te bej dicka?

## Shpirt Njeriu

Te nderuat miq ketu poshte do mendohem tu shkruaj disa gjera `Si mund ti perdorni ose gjeni tek Vista os XP` meqe eshte ndryshe nga xp

Vendos `Run` ne Start Menu tek Vista

1} Kliko Start me te djathten 
}Properties
3}Start Menu pastaj kliko Customize
}Kerko poshte tek display ka nje button `Run Command` tik ate 

Nese deshironi tek properties mund te nderroni dhe ne `Classic start menu` asnje gje nuk i ben PC mund ta nderrosh perseri sikur ishte.

Classic start menu eshte nje pamje si XP apo pamje te kohes me pare

Kaq u be.

Meqe jemi ketu zakonisht  tek vista kur ben search per dicka te dalin shume gjera ne start up,per ti eliminuar ata, tek `Customize` gje `Search comunications` search favorites and histori`keta te dyja zakonisht jane *tik* duhet ti besh untik.

Mos harro gjithashtu tek search files duhet te zgjedhesh  `Don`t search for files`

Me falni s`kam kohe tua sjell me foto.

PS: Mbase dikush mund ti dije dhe thote jane gjera elimentare,por ka shume njerez qe duan te din sa me shume.

Gezuar 2010

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Bej driverin e kompjuterit update pa paguar asgje dhe pa u lodhur duke kerkuar neper google apo duke menduar eshte drive i duhur apo jo.

Atehere shko ketu: http://www.devicedoctor.com ne krahin e djathte bej download installoje,scan pc tende me te dhe nese ndonje driver ka nevoje per update ky program ti jep mundesit ta rrullush driverin e pc tende pa lek dhe 100% sukses.

Enjoy

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ke deshire te futesh ne PC e partnerit apo Partneres tende per ta ndihmuar nese nuk din te ben dicka,atehere pergjjigja eshte po.

Me falni nuk e hedh dot ketu MP dhe ua shpjegoj une.

Flm

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Keni 3 gb memory apo me pak ne pc tuaj,keni nevoje ta shtoni ate pa paguar asnje lek dhe pa blere asgje pergjigja eshte po.

Me falni rregulla e forumit shqiptar nuk me lejojne qe ta them ketu.

Shpirt Njeriu

PS: Kush din ndonje trick mund ta hedhi ketu,keni kujdes cdo gje mbi rregulloren e forumit

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Bej Vista anccount qe te punoj si ne XP:

Nese perdorni Vista Home Basic/Home Premium keto jane veprimet.

1}Kliko start ne search shkruaj `cmd` pastaj klikoje me te djathjten e mousit dhe zgjidh *Run as Administrator* kur te hapet `CMD`ne fillim shiko tek shell nese eshte hapur si administrator,pastaj shkuar *net users Administrator /active:yes*  me `A` te madhe dhe shtyp enter.
Pastaj duhet te dali dicka keshur : "The command completed successfully".

2} Kliko  Start, dhe shkruaj  regedit  ne search dhe shtyp  Enter, shko tek rregjistri : [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Policies\System]
Kliko 2 here ne  "FilterAdministratorToken" dhe beje ate "0"

U be 


Flm per leximin

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Per Vista Ultimate/Business/Enterprise:

1- Kliko Start, dhe shkruaj * "secpol.msc"* ne search dhe kliko Enter. (Mund te kerkoj login os aprovim)

2- Ne te majten zgjidh "Local Policies", pastaj  "Security Options"

3-Pastaj bej "Accounts: Administrator account status" ne  Enabled.

4- Bej dhe "User Account Control: Admin Approval Mode for the Built-in Administrator account" ne  Disabled. 

Kaq

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## DMC Babloki

"Shpirti i Njeriut" Nese ke mundsi te me tregosh se si mund te hy n'Pc te shokut.. me trego me MP

----------


## netc4

> Ke deshire te futesh ne PC e partnerit apo Partneres tende per ta ndihmuar nese nuk din te ben dicka,atehere pergjjigja eshte po.
> 
> Me falni nuk e hedh dot ketu MP dhe ua shpjegoj une.
> 
> Flm


A MUND TE NA THUASH ?

----------


## aR-my_nD

> Keni 3 gb memory apo me pak ne pc tuaj,keni nevoje ta shtoni ate pa paguar asnje lek dhe pa blere asgje pergjigja eshte po.
> 
> Me falni rregulla e forumit shqiptar nuk me lejojne qe ta them ketu.
> 
> Shpirt Njeriut


_Me nevoitete dhe mua  kjo ndihme per te hyre ne kompjuterin e nje shoqes_ qe mendoj se do ta beje perjetesisht er veti se dy her ekam zene duke me genjy... 

*JU LUTEM ME NDIHMON*I

----------

